# Ocean Striper!



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Kevin launched at First Landing and headed out towards the Anchorage yesterday afternoon. Caught a bunch of 20 to 24s, one 28, and a 32. All fish on the troll. Some on the mojo but most on a 6-inch Storm. Go, go, go!



R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fisherman said:


> Kevin launched at First Landing and headed out towards the Anchorage yesterday afternoon. Caught a bunch of 20 to 24s, one 28, and a 32. All fish on the troll. Some on the mojo but most on a 6-inch Storm. Go, go, go!
> 
> 
> 
> R



geez lemme get my yak stuff back out


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Just got a call from a motorboat type fishing friend and he said they were wearing out the 40-47"ers right now off Cape Henry. The bite has been on out there for a couple days and with the decent weather it should hold as long as the boys from Reedville don't come and scoop up all the bait. Where exactly do you launch from 1st. landing park ?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We usually launch right at the Visitor's Center. But that is a hell of a long kayak drag. I'm thinking of looking for a spot on the east end of Chicks; some of those roads run right up to the beach. We're going to chase them this weekend, who's in?

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm in Ric, let me know when and where. It will be my son and I.
thanks


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Great to hear! Anyone interested give me a call after 5:30. The more people the better. We'll each station ourselves at a different point from CBBT to Rudee (maybe even Sandbridge if we have enough 'yakers) and call in the troops when we see action. Now we got the blood pumpin! I love this stuff.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I fished by boat there yesterday, we wore em out too, only pulled streches. we had striper up to about 41" and blues to 33", left em biting at 430pm.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

We are going to have a mothership going (i am afraid to paddle with $$$ in video camera equipment on board), so we will call in the troops if we get into anything.


----------

